# SR9 extractor problem



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

instead of the shells extracting twords the side they were just about clearing the chamber straight up and hitting my hand, is this something that will break in or possibly might go back to ruger ?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Guns are gunny like that. Nut it could be the load you were using or maybe the tension of the mag spring. I had a Glock once that would always chuck the last round out in front of me. It would happen other places in the mag but always the last round.

I also had some reloads that did a lot like you stated but it was with weak ammo.


----------

